# Snows Cut Question....



## stoneman (May 8, 2002)

I was down at Snows Cut over the weekend and noticed that at the park they have removed a ramp and steps leading down to the rocks where the sheephead and hangups are plentiful in the summer, they replaced it with a log fence.....does anyone down there know why they did this? You can still climb over the fence to get to the water but why would they take this walkway out....makes no sense, hoping someone could shed some light.....thanks.


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

I'm sure if theres a fence and no open access gate it's not gonna be ok to climb over....


----------



## carolinafisher (Jan 10, 2012)

Probably because of all the drownings there but here is the official reasonhttp://http://www.starnewsonline.com/article/20130215/ARTICLES/130219736.


----------



## yerbyray (May 18, 2010)

Here is some info from the Wilmington Star:

"Q. Why did the Parks Department destroy the gazebo and the steps down to the water at Snow's Cut Park?

A. According to Tara Duckworth, director of the New Hanover County Parks Department, the gazebo and steps were removed because of safety concerns associated with erosion issues.

Snow's Cut Park is leased from the Department of the Army and has been since 1981. The gazebo and steps were built through a grant in 1989 with the Division of Coastal Management. All parties agreed that both features should be removed.

Duckworth says there are no plans to rebuild the steps or the gazebo, but reminds patrons that the park still offers two picnic shelters, restrooms and playground facilities to enjoy.

– Ryan McGuire"

In my qualified opinion, I did watch every episode of 'Night Court' twice, that you could fish there if it wasn't posted. I feel the fence was erected to keep marine animals and fish from attacking patrons having a picnic.


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

"In my qualified opinion, I did watch every episode of 'Night Court' twice, that you could fish there if it wasn't posted. I feel the fence was erected to keep marine animals and fish from attacking patrons having a picnic."

Nice one


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

Years ago the question regarding erosion came to light as more and more area caves in and the cut gets wider. Anyone that fished there knows how bad the current is on the falling tide. That couple with the big boats that go through at high tide causes the sides to continue to fall in. Over time the park area has gotten smaller and smaller and I believe it became a hazard and money issue to keep replaceing the stairs as the washed out and away. If you look east, the Corp of Engineers put rocks into place to stop erosion at the area where the dock the dredge. They had to do it so it didn't erode the beach there and to maintain a safe dock. 
The placing of rocks along the entire cut was reccomeded some time ago but the Corp of Engineers said they didnt have the money (and of course they said they would have to do a study). Others have requested it be a no wake zone...


----------



## Bullred (Mar 13, 2010)

Erosion.


----------



## yerbyray (May 18, 2010)

Snow's Cut was dug between 1929 and 1931. I don't see how on earth they could ever do something like that today and get around all of the environmental and historical issues they would encounter.

I can't see why it hasn't been rock lined decades ago as I can remember bad erosion ever since I was a little...scratch that...a young kid.

I have always wanted to fish there but never have.


----------



## Loner (Sep 9, 2009)

....biggest flounder in N.C. ....fair trout.....and when U go take a tackle box FULL of rigs......


----------



## yerbyray (May 18, 2010)

I have read many warnings about how debris cluttered Snow's Cut is and it got me wondering. Would it be possible to fish the "cut" almost like King fishing with an anchor rod and have a fighting rod where you slide a bait down on a detachable release?
Or, I can remember my dad fishing for catfish once in a similiar situation with lots of snags where he attached the weight to a three way swivel by looping a rubber band. The weight was dropped down a little and the rubber band allowed for it to break and loose the weight if snagged. He didn't really ever thow that very hard but he did cast it.
Any thoughts?


----------

